# Anyone own a Roku?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

If you own one of these Roku gadgets can you please tell us how easy/difficult it is to work? Is it all it says it will be? Do you like or LOVE it? Looks like I NEED one of these to save some money on movies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOVE it. Got one with an Amazon GC windfall. Have the Netflix subscription and I can watch tons of movies and TV shows on it on my TV, plus the Pandora channel plus show my husband all the family Facebook photos. Whenever there is nothing I want to watch on TV, I switch to Roku and my Netflix. Took it to San Diego with us and used it there.

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOVE it. Got one with an Amazon GC windfall. Have the Netflix subscription and I can watch tons of movies and TV shows on it on my TV, plus the Pandora channel plus show my husband all the family Facebook photos. Whenever there is nothing I want to watch on TV, I switch to Roku and my Netflix. Took it to San Diego with us and used it there.
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy... I think I got some money on my Amazon account that needs to be spent!  

I did not even realize you could just take it with you! WoW! Which one do you have? My DH seems to think we need to spend as much $ as possible!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Love my Roku. I am really surprised at how many of the series' I wanted to watch are available streaming from Netflix. Right now I am watching Thirtysomething Season 2. Between the Roku and my Netflix subscription, I barely watch cable anymore.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Love my Roku. I am really surprised at how many of the series' I wanted to watch are available streaming from Netflix. Right now I am watching Thirtysomething Season 2. Between the Roku and my Netflix subscription, I barely watch cable anymore.


So... stupid question... how long have these things been around? AND do you just pay the one time price for the gadget then $9 a month for NetFlix?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I would want to have one too!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So... stupid question... how long have these things been around? AND do you just pay the one time price for the gadget then $9 a month for NetFlix?


Not sure how long exactly, but only a few years at most.

And you are correct about pricing.

BTW, a Roku box isn't the only way to stream Netflix to your TV:

If you have an Xbox 360 with an Xbox Live GOLD subscription ($50 a year), you can download a free Netflix app.

If you have a PS3 (getting online with the system is free, unlike 360), you can request a Netflix PS3 disc here: http://www.netflix.com/PS3

And it's coming to the Wii this spring: http://www.netflix.com/Wii -- EDIT: I just got an e-mail about the Netflix disc for the Wii. It's finally here! If you requested one already, it should arrive in your mailbox tomorrow. Note: I'm guessing it won't stream select movies in HD though, like the higher-end Roku HD, PS3, and Xbox 360 do.

Of course, in all three cases, *you still need to pay at least $8.99 a month for Netflix access.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I could take it with me--I have it connected to the Internet via a wireless connection; and the condo we stay at has a wireless connection, so it worked fine. It was very easy to set up both at home where I have a passworded wireless and at the condo which is unsecured.

This is the one I ordered:


I didn't think I needed the extended range wireless version for another $30 and I don't.

Sometimes I move it from the main TV to my office TV; takes a minute or two to move it, very simple.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the difference between Roku, Slingbox, and Hulu?
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hulu is a website where one can watch many old TV programs on your computer or certain new TVs that may be Internet enabled.

Slingbox is a device that lets you watch the cable TV you've subscribed to at home on your computer while you're travelling, as long as you have an always on internet sevice such as broadband of some kind.

Roku is a device that lets you watch a specific subscription service (Netflix) as well as some other free subscription services on any TV, whether you have cable or not, as long as you have broadband internet service, either wired  or wireless.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in with the group that loves their Roku - I'm hoping that Netflix comes out with a plan just for instant only and keeps adding content to it - I mainly use that and I get the discs in the mail and forget I have them since it is so easy to watch the instant.  Especially great for bad insomnia nights -- and really easy to hook up - I did it so anyone can


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughter, MeganW, has one, and she loves it. I'll see if I can get her to find a few minutes to post here about it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Netflix doesn't have all of their content available for instant access?
deb


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> Netflix doesn't have all of their content available for instant access?
> deb


not all yet - but they are adding more every day - and I have about 400 on it now and there are tons and tons more - it will get there I am sure


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, thank you.  My mom has Netflix and loves it.  I called her and told her about the Wii capability that is being released soon.  But she may like a Roku better so she can move it from TV to TV.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Netflix doesn't have all of their content available for instant access?
> deb


 First release movies tend to not be available....

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Roku HD-XR (newest model) and I love it. In addition to Netflix, you can also rent movies from Amazon and watch them on the Roku, and you can watch podcasts through Mediafly, and shows on the TWiT network (This Week in Tech w/Leo LaPorte) and Revision3 (Tekzilla, etc.). It's awesome. I love it. Did I already mention that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually have two Rokus.... One is on the bedroom TV, which also has a cable hookup.

The one I watch most frequently is on the small kitchen TV, which does not have a cable hookup. I also have an Apple TV hooked up to that, which allows me to watch all of the media I have in iTunes on that TV as well. 

When we move back to Chicago next month, I am seriously considering not having cable at all. There is so much content available on the net, it seems pointless.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, I am feeling really good about buying mine yesterday. (That's what prompted me to start running the Roku ads that appear on the site from time to time.)

I ordered the low-end model, at $79. Our wireless router is in my office, but we get pretty good wireless coverage in our living room. I'm excited to see how well it streams movies.

And it seems too good to be true that Netflix allows unlimited streaming of movies. I like that.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got an e-mail about the Netflix disc for the Wii. It's finally here! If you requested one already, it should arrive in your mailbox tomorrow. 

Note: I'm guessing it won't stream select movies in HD though, like the higher-end Roku HD, PS3, and Xbox 360 do.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I looked at the Roku on Amazon last night.  Does your netflix list show up on the TV set?  Or do you have to run your computer?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Does your netflix list show up on the TV set? Or do you have to run your computer?


Your Netflix queue will appear on the TV. This is how you select what you want to watch.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I get Netflix through my Tivos, but I have to go online to netflix.com to select shows to put in my queue on my tivo. And I just hooked up a slingbox today so we can view everything on our tivos via our iPhones and iTouches! I'm very pleased with myself just now


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> I just got an e-mail about the Netflix disc for the Wii. It's finally here! If you requested one already, it should arrive in your mailbox tomorrow.
> 
> Note: I'm guessing it won't stream select movies in HD though, like the higher-end Roku HD, PS3, and Xbox 360 do.


I wonder if that incredibly expensive component cable upgrade for the Wii would make a difference? It still would not be HD....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

First time i have ever head of a Roku


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I wonder if that incredibly expensive component cable upgrade for the Wii would make a difference? It still would not be HD....


I got a cheap Wii component cable from Monoprice, but I would NOT recommend shopping there now because they just got hacked and people's credit card info was compromised. Pity because their prices are miraculous.

Still, if you shop around, you should be able to find a good deal.

But, no, the picture still wouldn't be HD. Netflix doesn't support HD for PC streaming either, so even though I have a 1080p laptop monitor, it still ain't HD.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

did it look better with the cable?

Just before your post I googled the cable and it was cheap at Monoprice and I just bought one!!
I used Paypal so hopefully I'm safe


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

While my Roku is not HD, I have to say that the picture I usually end up with on my 42" screen is very, very good. For the price of $8.99 per month, I think Netflix and Roku are an outstanding deal.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine just arrived! Will be setting it up tonight.



EDIT: Arggh, false alarm. It was another similar-sized package that the UPS guy dropped off.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> did it look better with the cable?
> 
> Just before your post I googled the cable and it was cheap at Monoprice and I just bought one!!
> I used Paypal so hopefully I'm safe


Barely noticeable on a standard TV but a marked improvement on a TV with HD capabilities.

Let us know how the Monoprice order goes. I'd hate to have to give them up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Mine just arrived! Will be setting it up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Arggh, false alarm. It was another similar-sized package that the UPS guy dropped off.


Psych!!! So frustrating...

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

!! I've never heard of Roku before either.  Hmmmmm.   I don't have a tech mind.  My set-up here is wireless computer and antenna TV (no cable or satellite) in one room.  I have DSL internet service.  Price is not too much of a consideration.  So which of the three?  Since I am wireless, only wire connections for Roku would be plug into electric and connect to TV?  I have Netflix subscription.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Since I am wireless, only wire connections for Roku would be plug into electric and connect to TV?


Correct.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I just ordered my from amazon on Wednesday night and it should arrive today. I never heard about Roku until I saw the ad here on Wednesday. I am excited to use it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone in the market for a new DVD or BluRay player, a lot of the new ones have the ability to stream Netflix, Blockbuster, Pandora radio & more  built-in - the Samsung we just got for our bedroom will play VuDu (which is a service for HD content) as well.  Saves having an extra component.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I considered the Roku but I ended up buying a Blue Ray player which
has got streaming video capability.  I needed a new play and this fit
the bill.  When netflix upgraded their streaming to TV a full months ago
I could no longer use that function for streaming to my TV.  I am a happy 
camper once again.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just make sure that when you buy a BluRay with Netflix, that there is a wireless network card in it. I made that mistake at Christmas. Fortunately I will soon be able to access Netflix through the Wii on that TV.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

All this stuff has me so confused.  Will any of it work on an old 27 inch tv?
I am really due for another tv, but I'm afraid I won't even be able to figure out how to set it up.  I have such a mess of wires back there now, it's unbelievable.
And I don't know what accessories to buy.
Paula


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Just make sure that when you buy a BluRay with Netflix, that there is a wireless network card in it. I made that mistake at Christmas. Fortunately I will soon be able to access Netflix through the Wii on that TV.


Very true - the first ones didn't have the wireless card built in but could take one for the streaming. Now there are both kinds available. The one we bought recently had it built in.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a Roku.  I've had it for... hmmm.... over a year.  But recently I got a Tivo and preferred to get the model that will replace the Roku so that one box i.e. remote,  does it all.  Having said that, the Roku has some features on Netflix play back that the Tivo doesn't.  Such as keeping track of what you've watched out of your instant watch queue, especially handy when watching a series.  

I love Netflix and can't imagine it being complete without the addition of the Roku or whatever other system you choose to use to stream instant watch to your TV screen.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

corkyb said:


> All this stuff has me so confused. Will any of it work on an old 27 inch tv?
> I am really due for another tv, but I'm afraid I won't even be able to figure out how to set it up. I have such a mess of wires back there now, it's unbelievable.
> And I don't know what accessories to buy.
> Paula


Paula, I think TVs now are much easier than they used to be. I bought a 37-inch Vizio a couple of years ago, and my finance and I set it up during halftime of the Super Bowl. And we didn't miss the whole halftime. It was that easy and quick. 
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Very true - the first ones didn't have the wireless card built in but could take one for the streaming. Now there are both kinds available. The one we bought recently had it built in.


Well, it was only five months ago.... Had Netflix been important to my husband, I would have returned it for one with a wireless card... It was completely my fault, I _assumed_ it would be wireless. This is the one I bought:

*LG BD 370 Network Blu-ray Disc Player*


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That's the one without the wireless card?


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

My roku came in a few hours ago and I love it. I have saved lots of seasons of shows like: Columbo, Law and Order, Lost, Grey's Anatomy, etc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Well, it was only five months ago.... Had Netflix been important to my husband, I would have returned it for one with a wireless card... It was completely my fault, I _assumed_ it would be wireless. This is the one I bought:
> 
> *LG BD 370 Network Blu-ray Disc Player*


I know - we bought our first one a few months ago too - didn't realize it didn't have the wireless built in until we got it home. When we bought the newer one a couple of weeks ago the boxes for the Samsungs said either WiFi ready (meaning you have to get a card) or WiFi built-in. Technology moves so danged fast these days...
I think this is the model we got for our bedroom - this one has the WiFi built in.


I've been enjoying it as much for Pandora radio as for Netflix, the only "good" speaker system we have these days is our home theater system.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a question about watching TV shows via Roku.  Are they last season's shows or is there a way to watch current shows?  I'm asking this, because the only way I can imagine watching current TV is with my cable system and its high monthly fee.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not all TV shows are available streaming via Netflix, nor are all seasons of the shows they have necessarily available. When I watched Desperate Housewives, I think I got the first three seasons via DVD, and the last two via streaming. I don't think I have come across a _current_ season of anything streaming.

Hulu.com has some current shows, and there are a lot of current shows that you can purchase via iTunes. I watch the Colbert Report and the Daily Show on comedycentral.com the day after it airs.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the thing people forget about the selection of shows that are streamed is that they are NOT the latest and greatest.  If Netflix streamed all DVDs and offered an unlimited amount for a very small monthly fee, they would soon be out of business.  

Personally, I LOVE old TV shows and classic movies so the Roku and streaming is right up my alley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The latest "broadcast" shows are generally available for free over the air (remember antennas?) or a day or so late somewhere on the Internet, either through the network website or a site like Hulu.  Many popular cable tv shows that are popular seem to be available fairly soon on iTunes; you can buy individual episodes or a season pass.

If it weren't for Formula One Racing, I think we could get rid of cable....

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The picture is terrible (mostly snow) with just an antenna here.  Cable is necessary for reception.  I've had cable since 1981 (when I bought my first color TV).  Pre-1981, I had a 12-inch B&W with antenna that I didn't watch much.  After I bought the color TV, the reception was worse and I had to get cable.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I was just looking at this.  

Since TV went digital, I can only get one major network channel without cable (even with a digital antennae and TV).  And even then, I have to play with the antennae a lot.   

Unfortunately, I never ran cable to my kitchen because I never thought I would need it.  My dh doesn't want to drill through the tile or cabinets to install a cable hookup and I hate having nothing to watch while I cook.  This may be a good solution.  

Question - does it only work with Netflix and Amazon On-Demand.  I have a Netflix account but was looking for something that worked with other sites such as Hulu as well.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> If you own one of these Roku gadgets can you please tell us how easy/difficult it is to work? Is it all it says it will be? Do you like or LOVE it? Looks like I NEED one of these to save some money on movies.




Don't have one, but there are a variety of other products you can stream with. Like Tivo, Xbox and PS3. The streaming looks ok most of the time and good a lot of the time. If you love high definition though you will be disappointed. I get netflix streaming for free with my tivo. I haven't bothered trying to set it up with the Xbox or PS3 because well I don't need it on 3 devices LOL. It's not comparable to blu-ray though and I've had issues with pausing and stutter sometimes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Don't have one, but there are a variety of other products you can stream with. Like Tivo, Xbox and PS3. The streaming looks ok most of the time and good a lot of the time. If you love high definition though you will be disappointed. I get netflix streaming for free with my tivo. I haven't bothered trying to set it up with the Xbox or PS3 because well I don't need it on 3 devices LOL. It's not comparable to blu-ray though and I've had issues with pausing and stutter sometimes.


WOW! Have I been sleeping or _what_? When did all of these things come out? Seems like I shoulda heard something before now...    I really should slow down I suppose...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Don't have one, but there are a variety of other products you can stream with. Like Tivo, Xbox and PS3. The streaming looks ok most of the time and good a lot of the time. If you love high definition though you will be disappointed. I get netflix streaming for free with my tivo. I haven't bothered trying to set it up with the Xbox or PS3 because well I don't need it on 3 devices LOL. It's not comparable to blu-ray though and I've had issues with pausing and stutter sometimes.


And now Wii. http://blogs.zdnet.com/gadgetreviews/?p=13511


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well we only got the streaming with tivo from nexflix last year. I Think ps3 also got it the end on of last year sometime. I really haven't kept up much on it since we already had it through tivo.

edited to add, you can also rent movies from Amazon on the tivo, plus a couple other places I can't remember.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Meemo said:


> And now Wii. http://blogs.zdnet.com/gadgetreviews/?p=13511


I tried the Netflix Wii disc for a little bit last night. Aside from the fact that it doesn't stream anything in HD, it's not bad at all. The menu interface is a bit different than the PS3. The biggest difference is that you can click and get a plain list of options, which is nice.

The Wii wouldn't be my first choice for Netflix streaming, just because it lacks HD, but it's more than good enough (so far) if that's all you have.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Installed my Roku last night. It works well, even with our wireless router a couple of rooms away - I'm very pleased. It takes a minute or so to buffer a movie, but once that's done it streams beautifully. We have Netflix, Amazon video-on-demand, and Pandora channels set up. This is great!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Wii, but it's not connected to my computer.  I signed up for disc from Netflix a month or two ago, so I'm hoping to get that soon.  How do I hook it up to my computer?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

The Wii doesn't have to be connected to a computer to use Netflix, i'm sure it uses the wireless access that's already built in to the wii


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking about this.  Does this use the RCA-Type Composite jack on your TV (e.g. I can use without removing the antennae connected to the coax connector)?  Will it take up a lot of counter space? 

Thanks!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

kcrady said:


> The Wii doesn't have to be connected to a computer to use Netflix, i'm sure it uses the wireless access that's already built in to the wii


Right. You just need to be on the internet using a wireless router.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're a Netflix user, you can see the different devices that will connect to your TV for streaming on the site here:

http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReadyDevices?trkid=921401&lnkctr=mh_nfrd&lnkce=nrd-ohm

Hopefully that link will work - I can't seem to get there without being signed in. If it doesn't Netflix users can click on the "Watch Instantly" tab and under that, one click on the "instantly to your TV" tab, that's where the devices are.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Boston said:


> I'm seriously thinking about this. Does this use the RCA-Type Composite jack on your TV (e.g. I can use without removing the antennae connected to the coax connector)? Will it take up a lot of counter space?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it connects to your RCA (composite) video-in jack on your tv. And L and R audio connectors that can go into Audio In in your tv (or stereo system if you prefer).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston said:


> I'm seriously thinking about this. Does this use the RCA-Type Composite jack on your TV (e.g. I can use without removing the antennae connected to the coax connector)? Will it take up a lot of counter space?
> 
> Thanks!


The Roku has a footprint of about five inches square, so it doesn't take up much counter.

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

CS said:


> Right. You just need to be on the internet using a wireless router.


I don't use a wireless router...... Does everybody have a wireless router?

*showing an embarrassing lack of technology over here*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How good of an Internet connection do I need? Will this buffer enough video to make up for slow Internet?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

GreenThumb said:


> I don't use a wireless router...... Does everybody have a wireless router?
> 
> *showing an embarrassing lack of technology over here*


It also has an ethernet jack, so you can run a cable from your router to the Roku box.

Wireless is a nice option as it's easier and tidier than using a cable.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

luvmy4brats said:


> How good of an Internet connection do I need? Will this buffer enough video to make up for slow Internet?


Any high-speed Internet connection should work (DSL, cable, satellite). The roku will adjust the video quality, though, if it detects a slow connection.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey, I have cable, but I swear it's the world's slowest connection. I think I'm going to look into it. We watch a lot of old TV shows


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I don't use a wireless router...... Does everybody have a wireless router?
> 
> *showing an embarrassing lack of technology over here*


No need to be embarrassed. I didn't use one either until I got a laptop. I ended up getting a $30 router from Walmart (or, rather, my sister got it for me). 

Before that, I bought super long ethernet cables to connect my desktop PC to my various gaming systems if I needed to go online with them.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Betsy...now I just need to figure out if Netflix has enough streaming content for what I want to watch in the kitchen.  

I'd really just be happy if I could get my local broadcast channels again


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooops!!! I ordered one and signed up for Netflix......  

("Hey, Honey.......")


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're such enablers...you'll love it!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

We got ours when we dropped our cable. It's so much cheaper and better. Haven't had a single regret. I'm usually reading kindle but everyone else in the family loves roku/netflix.

Melissa

p.s. I didn't really have anything helpful to add but I did want to fix my post count lol.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That was my biggest concern.....I read so much now that I rarely watch TV anymore. I don't want the Roku to interfere with my TBR list!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was noticing on the Roku site that they offer 'premium' cables for $19.99.  Does anyone use them or do you just use the standard cable that comes with them.  We have a new HD 46" Sony tv with home theater system, dvd player and cable box connected.  

I'm assuming I have the open slots to connect the Roku?  anybody know?

I've had Netflix forever and really should do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Each TV is different in the number of different connections of each type that it has; but most seem to have at least two HDMI connectors, and component and composite connections.  The Roku HD will connect to any of them, so I'm pretty sure you can find SOMETHING to connect it to.    Right now I'm using composite, but plan to upgrade to an HDMI cable at some point.  I'm going to use the component connectors to hook up my iPad.  

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I buy the cheapest cables I can find. You can get an HDMI cable on Amazon for ~$6. Don't let anyone oversell you on cables.

I was in RadioShack a few months ago, looking for a basic audio cable for my iPod, and the guy tried to sell me a Monster cable that was three times the price. He told me they cost more because they were "better." Bah.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you use Roku if you have a cable box? Can you hook it up to the back? Also is the one for $79.99 a good choice? Also if I am using Netflix on my ipad can I also use it on my T.V.? In other words can I use neflex on more than one place. Sometimes on my T.V. using Roku and when I am away from home on my ipad.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Most people will hook it up to their TV in a separate input Jack (HDMI 2, etc) I use netflix apps on my iPad, roku, and Wii interchangeably


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Most people will hook it up to their TV in a separate input Jack (HDMI 2, etc) I use netflix apps on my iPad, roku, and Wii interchangeably


Thanks how do I hook it up with a separate input jack (HDMI2,etc) and we do I get one?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Any high-speed Internet connection should work (DSL, cable, satellite). The roku will adjust the video quality, though, if it detects a slow connection.


Do you know how I would hook it up if I have cable?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to check the back of your tv and see what open input jacks you have available some tvs have multiple hdmi inputs and some don't. They should be labeled hdmi 1, 2, etc.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> You have to check the back of your tv and see what open input jacks you have available some tvs have multiple hdmi inputs and some don't. They should be labeled hdmi 1, 2, etc.


My T.V, is an older one. That is why there is a way I can use it though my cable box.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure it would depend on your specific cable box


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I'm not sure it would depend on your specific cable box


my cabe box is a time warner one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I mentioned this in the other thread. You hook up the Roku to your TV, not your cable box. You can use cables like this:



If your TV is less than 25 years old, it should have these inputs. Get the $79 Roku box.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I mentioned this in the other thread. You hook up the Roku to your TV, not your cable box. You can use cables like this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you TV is less than 25 years old, it should have these inputs. Get the $79 Roku box.


It at least 10 years old I dont think it has those outputs. I will look again.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just realized that I'd probaby not be able to get sound by hooking up the Roku to my TV, since I have to get sound from my stereo receiver.  Don't know what happened to my TV sound, but Time Warner person who came over said it wasn't the cable box.

I watch too much anyway!


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm currently looking for ways to cut back on bills since I got laid off. I'd love to get rid of my expensive dish network subscription. We had HD, extra reciever, and DVR service, plus have to have one of the better packages in order to get my husbands necessary golf channel.
Could something like this replace dish network?  I really only watch the discover channels, animal planet, a&e, HGTV, syfy, things like that. The only sports channel we watch is golf channel. The cartoon channels we get with our subscription are horrible.
My husband insists on HD (maybe after a couple of months on 1/3 of our former income that will change). We've had netflix before, but only for movies- back when you got the movies in the mail. Our internet is AT&T, wireless, and is one of those WAN device laptop things. We can't get any cable out where we live- our choices are limited to satellite or this. It's expensive, sometimes slow, and limited to how much we can download. To watch a utube video usually means frequent stops while it loads or something, so I'm not sure we can get internet video good enought to watch an hour long program.
Any ideas for options for us?
thanks
vickie


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Roku is mainly used as a Netflix player, and I don't know if that can really replace a full cable package if you watch tons of cable channels. With that said, there's a great selection of movies and TV shows. But don't expect the newest movies or seasons of shows, and don't expect everything. Also, some movies and shows are in HD (if you buy the HD version of the Roku), but not everything. Honestly, there's no real rhyme or reason as to what's HD and what isn't. For example, Up isn't HD but some niche indie movies are. I don't know if the quality of the HD signal is as good as what you'd get from a normal TV broadcast, but it looks great to me. On the other end of the spectrum though, some non-HD shows (not all) can look a bit rough. For the most part though, the quality is decent to very good.

Of course, a basic Netflix membership is $9 a month (or up, depending on which plan you go for). I believe you can also use Roku to rent and buy movies and TV from Amazon, but that's an added expense per show.

Switching from cable to Roku would be a cutback in some ways, but it depends what you're looking for. It works great for me. 

P.S. If you have a PS3 or 360, you can already get Netflix. Download it on 360 or request a disc for the PS3. It's also on Wii (disc-based as well), but not HD there.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Bought a Roku today from Amazon's Gold Box Deal.  I just wanted to thank you all for yet another enabling-job-well-done!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Bought a Roku today from Amazon's Gold Box Deal. I just wanted to thank you all for yet another enabling-job-well-done!


Me too


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Refurb Roku N1100 Wireless HD Media Player for $59.99 + $5 shipping on Woot.com today...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to find the list of TV shows that are available from the Roku? 
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

drenee said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find the list of TV shows that are available from the Roku?
> deb


Roku offers different channels, but the TV shows are made available through its Netflix channel. You can go to Netflix and browse the selection here: 
http://www.netflix.com/BrowseSelection


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there anyine to access that list from the Roku, or do you have to pick from the computer?  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use the clunky search feature in Roku to find movies or TV shows, and either watch them instantly or add them to your instant queue. I believe this is available from all Roku models, but not sure about that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay. Thanks. Clunky is the exact word I was looking for. 
I think we will stick with the computer search and add. 
deb


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Roku offers different channels, but the TV shows are made available through its Netflix channel. You can go to Netflix and browse the selection here:
> http://www.netflix.com/BrowseSelection


Also Amazon Video on Demand, I got the first 3 seasons of Chuck from there because they weren't available on Netflix to stream. The price on Amazon wasn't bad and it worked great on the Roku, try this if what you're looking for isn't on Netflix


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I will happily sell one to anyone that would like to purchase one.  I bought it and we have only used it twice!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my Vizio blue ray player to stream from Netflix. It works very well for me. I think that if it was just me, I would dump the satalite.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We were using our blu-ray player for streaming Netflix until we got our new Apple TV - now we're using that.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I will happily sell one to anyone that would like to purchase one. I bought it and we have only used it twice!


 Which one do you have, and how much are you asking?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anybody know why Roku is named after the Japanese word for the number six?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

When Blockbuster started closing locations in our area we decided to try Netflix.  We stream through our Blu Ray player and Wii and get one DVD at a time for $9.99.  I wish the streaming movies were more current offerings, but it is a better deal for us than renting DVDs at Blockbuster.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I just ordered a Roku box. I've been hearing so much about them, that I decided I'll try it. My daughter has Netflix and watches it on her Wii, but since I've gotten hooked on Drop Dead Diva, I'm getting the Roku for me to watch my shows! lol


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> If you own one of these Roku gadgets can you please tell us how easy/difficult it is to work? Is it all it says it will be? Do you like or LOVE it? Looks like I NEED one of these to save some money on movies.


*Raises hand* I have a Roku. Mine is easy to use and works just fine. We mostly use it for the kids' cartoons. When hubby and I are Netflixing we use his X-box, which is a bit nicer and easier to shop for movies on than the Roku. Not that there's anything wrong with the Roku, it's a nice cheap alternative.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Love our Roku. We are traveling at the moment with hubby's temp job and didn't bring our Roku. We've missed it. We're headed home next week for a brief stop before the next temp job begins and Roku is number 1 on our _be sure to pack_ list. When at home I listened to Pandora all the time. There are so many new channels. I think my Roku got jealous when my chumby arrived though.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Extremely easy to set up! I think it took me 1 minute to connect to the tv using an HDMI cable (I have a wireless router) after that it was hit the 'hdmi' button on my tv remote and ROKU walked me through syncing with my ROKU acct and NetFlix.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My Roku played for a while connected with the hdmi cable and then got the green screen of death.  Roku support instructed me to connect it with the other plug-in connectors and it worked just fine.  Weird.  Has anyone else had this happen?  Googling it I see it is common.


----------



## lmitch (Aug 13, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Does anybody know why Roku is named after the Japanese word for the number six?


 'Roku' means 'six' in Japanese, a reference to the six companies that ReplayTV founder Anthony Wood has launched.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been wanting one of these things. I watch netflix via Wii right now and we don't have any bluray player or any other game system. So the Roku would be nice. I am wondering if anyone has tried the new version 2 yet. I have been reading the reviews and on the Roku forum and there seem to be a lot of issues with the Roku 2, that people didn't have with the regular one. 

I been hoping the older version would drop in price, but not so far.


----------

